# Very Basic Godox X1T-C Question



## FlyerFocus (May 6, 2017)

Hello,  First time posting on here.  I just got an X1T-C and a couple X1R-Cs.  So I now have three flash units that will all flash together when I hit the test button on the transmitter (X1T-C).   The problem I am having is the X1T-C does not see the signal coming from the hotshoe on my camera.  I've tried it with both a 5D Mk III and a 5D mk IV--same result.  So when I hit the shutter button on the camera, no flash anywhere.  Not even on the flash mounted on the X1T-C, which is mounted to the camera.  I assume I'm missing something fairly obvious.  How do I get the X1T-C to see the shutter trigger from the camera through the shoe?

Not sure it matters but for sake of completeness the flash mounted on the X1T-C (on the camera) is a 430 EX II.  The two remote flashes are a 600 EXRT and a Godox TT685C.  I've been banging my head against this for a few hours--any help is appreciated.


----------



## tirediron (May 7, 2017)

It sounds like a contact issue to me.  Is the center contact pin of the transmitter actually contacting the center pin of the hotshoe?  What happens if you put the 430EX II directly on the hot shoe?


----------



## FlyerFocus (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the reply.  Yeah, I thought so as well so I cleaned all the contacts.  Nothin'.  The 430EX II fires fine when the X1T-C is not in-between.  Are there any settings on the camera or on the X1T-C I need to set to tell it to recognise the hotshoe?  Maybe I have a bad unit?


----------



## tirediron (May 7, 2017)

I think you have a bad unit.  It should be a straight pass-through from the male shoe on the bottom of the X1T to the female shoe on the top.


----------



## FlyerFocus (May 7, 2017)

Grumble.  I was afraid of that.  Thanks.


----------

